# how much juice?



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Defrost on my 1990 V6 toy doesn't keep the window clear. Bought a plug in (cigarette lighter) car heater/blower to help and i'm wondering with the plow [western 6.5ft] + extra lights if i'm overloading the alternator. Have Optima red. Also thinking of buying heat/massage cushion, any thoughts for this wus who likes to keep warm and cosy. 
Signed
Wus
P.S. Radiators full, any other reasons I wouldn't get plenty of heat?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

What is your temperature guage reading???

How warm is the air coming out of the ducts??

It could be your thermostat...plugged heater core....


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

temp gauge reads: middle
air out of ducts: luke warm
? thermostats ? will check
? heater core ? will check
thanks
signed
Wus


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

have you checked to make sure the temp selector moves the vavle on the heater core all the way back and forth...

pop the hood and have a friend move the temp selector back and forth.....you'll see the valve on the heater core move (make sure it has full range of motion and isnt broken or has come apart.....mine got unhooked once and my heat didnt work because of it)

if thats fine you might have a blocked heater core.......thermostat is probably fine since youre gauge is right where it should be.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

Just a couple more things I have come across with this problem in the past. Is the fan pushing out good air flow? I would also look for leaves and other debris blocking the air intake into the heater core box. Goos luck and let us know what you find.
Ken


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

*Solved*

 Many thanks for replies, checked everything mentioned. Last thing was blower motor, this truck just came to me recent and had been sitting outside on a farm. Took the blower motor out (passenger side, tight spot to work underneath the dash). Found a nest some critter had made, (we all have to live somewhere) it was blocking the fins. Heat works great now.
Again many thanks for the pointers.
Let it snow, let it snow.


----------

